# Hello fellow Martial Artists



## GreyStryke (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello all, I hold rank in multiple martial arts but my first love is Hapkido Sun Moo Kwan. I train under Chief Master Dave weatherly in Fenton, MI. He is the highest rank Non-Korean and trained directly under GrandMaster Jae Sun Ji. I currently hold Cho Dan Bo rank but I test for my 1st Dan in May. I also hold rank in Tae Kwan Do and also Yudo (Korean Judo).There is alot of miss information on the net about Hapkido, especially the true origins.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 16, 2007)

*Mod Note

Thread moved to Meet & Greet.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Super Moderator*


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 16, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  Mr. Weatherly is very talented and I have trained with him way back in the day at multiple seminars and UTB events.  Glad to have you on MartialTalk.


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy your stay


----------



## GreyStryke (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanx for the greet


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome, and enjoy your stay!  The natives are friendly, and I've found this a great place to post and share ideas.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT .. happy posting!


----------



## MJS (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## cubankenpo (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome Bro
Enjoy with us


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 16, 2007)

WEecome to MT! Enjoy.


----------



## Drac (Apr 16, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..............


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## iron_ox (May 3, 2007)

GreyStryke said:


> Hello all, I hold rank in multiple martial arts but my first love is Hapkido Sun Moo Kwan. I train under Chief Master Dave weatherly in Fenton, MI. He is the highest rank Non-Korean and trained directly under GrandMaster Jae Sun Ji. I currently hold Cho Dan Bo rank but I test for my 1st Dan in May. I also hold rank in Tae Kwan Do and also Yudo (Korean Judo).There is alot of miss information on the net about Hapkido, especially the true origins.


 
Hello all,

I will be very interested in your take on the history of Hapkido.  Can you provide any more details as to the Association to which you belong as well?  There seems to be little on the net about it.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 3, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

